
Quick Search for Shortcuts of Your Favorite IDEs/TextEditors - dekkart
https://codingshortcuts.com/
======
dekkart
I created a tool that helps us become more efficient in our coding. All in one
place. Most important keyboard shortcuts in widely used development tools.

You can vote on the website for the next IDE / TextEditor to be supported.

Feature suggestions are most welcome.

